# Will Gray Market Prices Drop Again?



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 7, 2016)

With additional devaluation of the Yuan, prices on items imported from China are going to drop. Generally, this affects items produced in China, but this leaves companies like Canon in a bind. China is a huge market, so Canon can't really afford to raise prices in China and lose sales. 

Gray market importers will be able to purchase cameras in China using US dollars (Euros, Pounds, etc) and get a lower price. Canon's response is to sue gray market importers, but that is not going to help. Buyers can order directly from China at lower prices as well.


----------

